# All metallic like...



## Arch (Nov 16, 2006)

just playing with my IR filter :mrgreen: ... thanks for lookin.


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Nov 16, 2006)

Thats really cool... Good shot


----------



## abraxas (Nov 16, 2006)

A great IR shot that hasn't lost touch with reality!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 16, 2006)

abraxas said:
			
		

> A great IR shot that hasn't lost touch with reality!


Well said. Nice shot.


----------



## PhilosophyAskew (Nov 16, 2006)

I would hang this on my wall anyday. Awesome!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 16, 2006)

WOW that is nice


----------



## Tantalus (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice shot, love the ripple in the foreground.


----------



## JTHphoto (Nov 16, 2006)

great shot arch, looks like a river of molten silver...  :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 16, 2006)

if you create shots like that when your "playing" what do you come up with when your being serious?


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 16, 2006)

I love waterfall photos.  Even small waterfalls.  This photo is oh so cool looking.......awesome!


----------



## Arch (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks for the commments guys, appreciate it  ... i actually didnt prepare much for this one... was a last minite idea to use the IR filter... but im gonna go back there.... when the sun comes out again!


----------



## Mohain (Nov 17, 2006)

Lovely shot Archy. Just love the ripples in the lower left. Sweeeeeeet


----------



## SouL (Nov 17, 2006)

what can I say....It's great...that's all)))


----------



## chris82 (Nov 17, 2006)

For some reason it makes me think of that film crouching tiger hidden dragon.great shot btw


----------



## Arch (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Ab$olut (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice looks like its from another planet!


----------



## Aegina (Nov 20, 2006)

That's a beautiful framing and atmosphere.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 20, 2006)

looks like the greatest spot for a shoot!! awesome cool shot Archie!


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Nov 21, 2006)

I LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow....this is great.  Love this photo.  Such talent...


----------



## birdstrike (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice.  I like the foreground ripples as well!


----------



## midget patrol (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow. Nothing to say but wow.


----------



## ClarkKent (Nov 21, 2006)

Impressive!!!


----------



## PNA (Nov 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> thanks for the commments guys, appreciate it  ... i actually didnt prepare much for this one... was a last minite idea to use the IR filter... but im gonna go back there.... when the sun comes out again!


 
Is your goal to make it look unrealistic????


----------



## Arch (Nov 22, 2006)

acsonpg said:
			
		

> Is your goal to make it look unrealistic????



The surreal look is common with IR photog, so when i put the filter on i knew it was going to make it look unreal to a degree.... but im all for experimentation.... i did take a few at the same angle using ND filters, so they look alot more realistic.... but sometimes i get bored with 'real' so i havent even bothered processing them :mrgreen: 

Thanks for all your comments :thumbup:


----------



## PNA (Nov 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> The surreal look is common with IR photog, so when i put the filter on i knew it was going to make it look unreal to a degree.... but im all for experimentation.... i did take a few at the same angle using ND filters, so they look alot more realistic.... but sometimes i get bored with 'real' so i havent even bothered processing them :mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks for all your comments :thumbup:


 

Im no where near your level of experimentation and surreal is just above my appreciation level, but I have enjoyed your shots overall. Some day I'll ask for your advice.


----------



## Arch (Nov 28, 2006)

acsonpg said:
			
		

> Im no where near your level of experimentation and surreal is just above my appreciation level, but I have enjoyed your shots overall. Some day I'll ask for your advice.



Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## emo (Nov 29, 2006)

wow!! what a great shot for a great spot! :thumbsup:


----------



## SpaceNut (Nov 29, 2006)

Great shot! Reminds me of liquid "mercury" or "silver."


----------



## Mole (Nov 29, 2006)

Archangel I love the look you you get with the way you do your IR pics. I'll bet it takes you awhile to pick out a pic that you take and just say "wow that turned out awesome".

After seeing so many of your photos I now have an IR filter coming along with an ND filter. I want to try and see what I can do with these filters. My Christmas list just keeps getting longer


----------

